# Id Rhomb? Please!



## Toño Sainz (Sep 14, 2014)

4.5" from Peru

Thanks!


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

looks like a rhom to me


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah sure, it is a Rhom I concur.


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

Its a Rhom...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

honestly its hard to tell if we don't know where it came from

its definitely a great looking one. I like the red on the fin. body has that nice diamond shape to it. 
undortunately im unable to tell you with certainty which strain this is. rhombs can greatly morph in appearance the older they get and although it looks one way now it shouldn't be assumed its any particular type. 
if theres some specialist out there id love to know myself. all I can say with certainty is its a damn nice looking one. sorry I cant help more. and sorry for the super late response


----------

